# Can any of you guys identify this plant?



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This is the bird's eye view:









And this is the side view:










It appeared in the flower garden, several of them, and I'm hoping one of you guys can identify them for me.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My first thought was, those are violets - but not the deeper color like the ones in our yard. The Canada violet is white, but I couldn't find any good photos of other varieties. I did find this listing: http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/violasoro.html The second photo is not an exact match, but it has some similarities with your photo. The listing also indicates that the common blue violet is a 'variable species.' I would think somewhere on the web there has to be a good listing for all the varieties of violets (so you can get a specific botanical name to research) - but I couldn't find such a listing. 

They sure are pretty, whatever they are!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

They are Violets, (Viola Sororia) or Woolly Blue Violet if the leaves are hairy, if they are not, it is Viola papilionacea or Meadow Violet


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've seen thousands of those in Minnesota. We called them violets.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> They are Violets, (Viola Sororia) or Woolly Blue Violet if the leaves are hairy, if they are not, it is Viola papilionacea or Meadow Violet


I found a picture on the interwebs, it *is* Viola Papilionacea.

I had an inkling it might be some variety of violet, and now I know for sure.

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## JuliaMatt (May 3, 2013)

It falls under violet family. This is one species from 500 species.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

If by some chance it's not a violet... I think it might be Plantus Unknownus....


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

A wild violet


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

/\ Bingo!/\ Got 'em all over my yard, and I love 'em.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, its a violet, and a 'weed' when in the lawn, as in 'not grass'. 
When you say you 'love em' how do you mean? As in theyre pretty, or they are useful in some practical way, not that beauty in itself isnt practical, but you know what ah mean...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am going to take a wild guess and say....violet?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

It kinda looks like a columbine. Nice plant. Tell us how it tastes too!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> It kinda looks like a columbine. Nice plant. Tell us how it tastes too!


Columbines are a bit bigger than the pictured flower (a violet of some type).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, you guys are all crazy, it is obviously a violet


----------

